# Earth Stove brand?



## barwick11 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry I tried searching, really I did... but since the word "Hearth stove" comes up in every search when I'm looking for "earth stove", I couldn't find jack.

I found a guy selling an insert, Earth Stove brand.  Not sure on the size, but it seems to be a good deal ($500).  I guess it's a catalytic stove (I don't know anything about that...), is there any problems I should know about, should I pick it up, avoid it, etc?

The other option is a "kindlewood" the guy says is 22" tall, 31" wide (that's gotta be the surround I'd imagine?) for $750.  Thoughts?

Update: I just talked with the guys selling the Earth Stove, it's an Earth Stove 4000 model (I guess the "medium" size one they made).


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2011)

The 4000 is a cat stove and a 2.4 cuft firebox.  It would probably make a nice little insert.  Earthstove has been around in one form or another for many years.  I personally have a freestanding converted into a paper/box burner (outside).  They seem to be well built.

Be aware that it can only handle an 18" log.


----------



## barwick11 (Oct 28, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> The 4000 is a cat stove and a 2.4 cuft firebox.  It would probably make a nice little insert.  Earthstove has been around in one form or another for many years.  I personally have a freestanding converted into a paper/box burner (outside).  They seem to be well built.
> 
> Be aware that it can only handle an 18" log.



Thanks.  I picked it up for $500 just a few hours ago, just got it unloaded from the minivan, and it's sitting in the garage now.  Probably about 450-500ish lbs maybe?  Me and a buddy lifted it ok out of the van and onto a furniture dolly.

The seller said "it had a catalytic converter option when I bought it, but I didn't buy it".  I didn't know it was an option?  Everything I can see seems to be in place...

And on that note, do you know if their brand inserts can be converted to run off outside air?


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2011)

barwick11 said:
			
		

> And on that note, do you know if their brand inserts can be converted to run off outside air?



Do not know.  Did you get a manual with it?  If not, it may be worth a interwebz search to see if you can find one.


----------



## daleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

If you did not get the manual, here is the Lennox link that they post the manuals that they have scanned.  Lennox bought out several stove companies over the years including The Earth Stove.  I am surprised the cat was an option.

http://www.lennoxhearthproducts.com/owner-resources/literature/?pcid=1&archive=1&or=1


Good luck with the install.


----------



## barwick11 (Oct 28, 2011)

I just spent the last half hour trying to fight Google and random pay sites to try to find the manual...

You sir, are the best!


----------



## daleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

barwick11 said:
			
		

> I just spent the last half hour trying to fight Google and random pay sites to try to find the manual...
> 
> You sir, are the best!



Glad we can be of some help.  This forum is the best, very helpful people here.


----------



## leeave96 (Oct 28, 2011)

barwick11 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can get the catalyist converter option for a super low price as you got the stove, I'd jump on it.  Cat stoves are SUPER clean burning.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2011)

daleeper said:
			
		

> I am surprised the cat was an option.



According to the manual - is it an "option"? (I didn't look).


----------



## daleeper (Oct 29, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> daleeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I didn't see it listed as an option, nor is there any instructions on running it as a non-cat.  That is one reason I am doubting the cat was an option.  I think it was taken out and not replaced, or we are looking at a different model than what I am seeing on their web site.


----------



## barwick11 (Oct 29, 2011)

daleeper said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's 2 pics... I don't even know what a cat would look like...


----------



## daleeper (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Barwick11 could you back up and get a pic of the full front of that stove, and then just inside the firebox above the door, above what your first pic shows.  I believe that is where the cat should be.  I think it would set behind or above where that slotted piece of steel above the door in the first picture.  Page 16 of the manual shows where the cat would be from the side.  The cat itself will look like a honeycomb.

The reason for the full front photo is I'm not sure that I am looking at the right manual.  What is the full model number of that stove?


----------



## barwick11 (Oct 30, 2011)

daleeper said:
			
		

> Hey Barwick11 could you back up and get a pic of the full front of that stove, and then just inside the firebox above the door, above what your first pic shows.  I believe that is where the cat should be.  I think it would set behind or above where that slotted piece of steel above the door in the first picture.  Page 16 of the manual shows where the cat would be from the side.  The cat itself will look like a honeycomb.
> 
> The reason for the full front photo is I'm not sure that I am looking at the right manual.  What is the full model number of that stove?



It's the Earth Stove Bay View 4000.  I thought maybe that thing in the first picture was part of it, but I guess not...

Edit: So I just went out and looked at it, took that piece off, there's definitely no honeycomb in there.  Should I worry?

Edit Edit: I just saw this thing costs around $300+  If I can get away without it for a while, I'm going to... That's insane.  Plus I don't have the money, and am not going to be burning full time.


----------



## daleeper (Oct 30, 2011)

barwick11 said:
			
		

> daleeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'm looking at the right manual then.  Page 19 also has a good diagram of what the upper firebox components should look like.  The manual states that it should not be run without the cat, but you can't expect the manufacture to say anything different.  That cat makes the stove burn cleaner and more efficiently.  However, burning without the cat should not destroy the stove, as the previous owner has already proven.

I have a good friend that burns the same insert the same way, and I keep telling him to put the cat back in, and run it right, but hasn't done so.  It heats his family room ok, but he is certainly burning more wood than he needs to, and I'm sure he is not getting as long a burn as he could get with the cat.


----------



## barwick11 (Oct 31, 2011)

daleeper said:
			
		

> barwick11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can probably live with that.  It's a small-ish insert for our size house (just shy of 3000 sq ft, though only about 2400 sq feet will be heated by the insert).  The furnace will still be turned on, just hopefully less than it would be without the insert.


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 6, 2011)

ive got the exact same stove Barwick.

its a good one.

Ive ran mine without the cat a few times.

it works like a regular stove that way, but buns much hotter, longer, and cleaner with the cat installed.

look around, you can beat the $300 price.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...nkw=stove+combustor&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## barwick11 (Nov 7, 2011)

ozarkjeep said:
			
		

> ive got the exact same stove Barwick.
> 
> its a good one.
> 
> ...



Thanks, $250 is better than $300.  Still need to save up for it though.

Are these things made of gold or something?  Platinum?  Insane how much they cost for a honeycomb...


----------

